# Pb de connexion wifi LiveBox WEP / WPA



## Cosedia (20 Février 2014)

Bonjour,


Depuis hier, quand mon iMac se met en veille (ou quand je le redémarre) il perd la wifi, et lorsque je clique sur licône wifi grisé en haut à droite, jai une fenêtre qui souvre avec le message suivant : « Livebox ...... a été précédemment connecté  en tant que WEP et pas WPA/WPA2 personnel. Voulez-vous vraiment vous connecter à ce réseau ? ».
Je clique sur Oui, et ça repart immédiatement, sans avoir à rentrer la clé de la Box.   Mais ça le refait à chaque mise en veille ou redémarrage.

Je suis en Maverick version 10.9.1. (a priori à jour, aucune nouvelle MAJ disponible lorsque je me connecte par le menu Pomme).

Le problème perdure, même après avoir éteint/rallumé la LiveBox.

Je ne connais pas du tout la différence entre clé WEP et clé WAP. Tout ce que je sais, cest que dans les paramètres avancés de mon réseau (Préférences système/Réseau/Wifi/Avancé), il est écrit « WEP » dans la colonne "Sécurité" de ma LiveBox.

Aucun souci sur la wifi de mon iPad dans le même temps.


Faut-il ignorer ce réseau (« virer » ma Box dans les Paramètres réseau), puis la ré-associer à nouveau en rentrant la clé ?


Help !!

D'avance merci

Bien cordialement


----------



## Mac2A (20 Février 2014)

bonsoir

la clé WEP est le mot de passe que tu entres une fois pour te connecter en WIFI à ta livebox définitivement

le wpa/wpa2 est le mode de sécurité de ta livebox

tu as accès à tout ça en te connectant à ta livebox: http://192.168.1.1/
le mot de passe et identifiant par défaut (admin admin)
tu vas dans l'onglet configuration et tu as accès à la clé de sécurité (wep)

Par contre, ce qui est intrigant c'est que tu te déconnectes de la livebox

dans mon cas, à la remise en route après une veille, j'attends environ 10 secondes pour que mon iMac se reconnecte SEUL à ma livebox; ce système existe depuis montain lion il me semble. Tu ne devrais pas avoir à faire quoi que ce soit.

tiens moi au courant


----------



## melaure (20 Février 2014)

Même dans les versions d'avant (tiger voir moins), ça se reconnecte tout seul 

Par contre tu devrais avoir du WPA sur ta livebox pour un peu plus de sécurité  mais perso j'ai désactivé le wifi de la livebox et j'utilise une borne airport, bien plus pratique à administrer ...


----------



## Cosedia (21 Février 2014)

Bonjour et merci,

En effet, jusqu'à avant-hier, l'iMac se reconnectait tout seul à la wifi de la box quelques secondes après la sortie de la mise en veille. Idem lors d'un (re)démarrage.

Maintenant, au terme d'un clignotement beaucoup plus long de l'icône wifi, j'ai ce curieux message après avoir cliqué sur le nom de ma box. Je clique alors sur Oui et ça repart immédiatement, sans avoir à re-rentrer la clé.
Jusqu'à la prochaine mise en veille ou (re)démarrage...

J'avais bien pensé à consulter les paramètres wifi de ma livebox en me connectant à elle et j'ai vu qu'elle est bien en système Wap/Wap2, aussi je me posait la question de la remettre en Wep, puisqu'elle est ainsi mentionnnée dans les paramètres de l'iMac...

Mais peut-être faut-il tout simplement la désassocier, puis la réasssocier à nouveau au Mac ?...


----------



## melaure (21 Février 2014)

Tu peux toujours essayer d' "oublier le réseau" dans les prefs d'OS X et le reconnecter.


----------



## Mac2A (21 Février 2014)

essaye de débrancher ta livebox 10 secondes et retranche là

c'est peut être tout simplement ta livebox; j'ai souvent ce genre de problème


----------



## Cosedia (21 Février 2014)

Problème résolu.

Il fallait tout simplement "virer" la Box (dans les paramètres réseau), et ensuite la ré-associer de nouveau au Mac.

Je trouvais bizarre que ma LiveBox était en WPA2 alors qu'elle apparaissait, dans les paramètres avancés du Mac, en "WEP" dans la colonne "Sécurité".

Je n'y connais rien, mais au vu de vos réponses il y avait incompatibilité, ce que dénonçait ce fameux message à l'écran.

Comme je le disais dans ma première contribution : éteindre puis rallumer la box n'y changeait rien.

En la ré-associant au Mac, au moment de rentrer la clé, il y a une petite liste déroulante qui propose par défaut le WPA2 (mais il y a possibilité de choisir le WEP). Je n'ai pas changé cette proposition et ma box apparait maintenant, dans les paramètres avancés du Mac, en "WPA2" dans la colonne "Sécurité". Donc en concordance avec ses paramètres à elle.

Je commence à comprendre  : les deux doivent "coller". S'il y en a un qui est resté WPA2 et l'autre qui subitement se transforme en WEP (et c'est ce qui s'est passé manifestement, sur le Mac), ça bloque. 
Enfin, cela ne bloque pas définitivement, mais à chaque sortie de veille on a ce fameux message d'avertissement et il faut cliquer sur OUI ... contraignant, à force ...

Reste ce mystère : pourquoi, brutalement et sans prévenir, le mode de sécurité WPA2 de ma box était devenu "WEP" dans OS X ??...

En tout cas merci pour vos réponses et votre soutien.


Bien cordialement

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h11 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h09 ----------

Précision : quand je dis "WPA2", c'est en fait : "WPA2 Personnel".


----------

